

Google Hangouts only works on Chrome - jmathai
http://i.imgur.com/skSj76t.jpg

======
tiles
This misleadingly comes after you click the Get Hangouts -> Computers option
on [http://www.google.com/hangouts/](http://www.google.com/hangouts/).

Google+ Photo Editing has also gone Chrome-only:
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/776b19e1-487f-4dbb-9962...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/776b19e1-487f-4dbb-9962-8316e0f169ee/8ee0abe4087868519c3d96a6a9ddea59/deep/0/Photos
---Google+-and-Google+-Hangouts---Google-Hangouts-and-Google.png)

Regardless if this is for a local installation using Chrome Desktop APIs, the
phrasing "Hangouts won't work in your current browser" seems intentionally
misleading.

~~~
jmathai
> Regardless if this is for a local installation using Chrome Desktop APIs,
> the phrasing "Hangouts won't work in your current browser" seems
> intentionally misleading.

Not providing a link for "browser" along side Android, iOS and Computer is
terrible. Intentional or not I expect better from Google.

------
cconger
So what you're attempting to install here is a chrome app[1]. It uses the
Chrome Extension/App APIs to create "desktop app" experience. Hangouts as a
part of gmail/google+ I believe is supported on Google supported browsers[2].

[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hangouts/nckgahada...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hangouts/nckgahadagoaajjgafhacjanaoiihapd?hl=en)
[2]:
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/33864?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/33864?hl=en)

~~~
jmathai
Thanks for the clarification. The messaging is terribly misleading. I'm not
claiming they are doing it on purpose but they aren't expending much effort to
make it clear that you're installing a Chrome app that can't be installed on
Firefox/Safari when they say "Hangouts won't work in your current browser".

------
jmathai
Update on Twitter[1] from Googler.

> The "Only Chrome" thing in google.com/hangouts/ is not correct and an
> error/confusing UI. Will be fixed. CC @andreasgal @angelinamagnum

I'll leave it up to the reader to believe it or not :).

[1]
[https://twitter.com/cramforce/status/486572034458021888](https://twitter.com/cramforce/status/486572034458021888)

